# Hat Box Ghost



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone. I am new here to the forum. Love everything Halloween related. I just got done with my Hat Box Ghost Head. I will be building a full size one for next Halloween 2012! Here is a quick pic of him. Hope you like it and thanks for looking


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

That looks great. Can't wait to see the finished thing.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

He came out great. Nice work.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks! He will be a challenge to make but in the end worth it!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's creepy neat, really nice. How big is that? And yes welcome, I'm glad you found us. pssssst, make a hello thread in the welcome room so everyone will say hi!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Vlad said:


> It's creepy neat, really nice. How big is that? And yes welcome, I'm glad you found us. pssssst, make a hello thread in the welcome room so everyone will say hi!!


Thanks for the compliment. The Hat box ghost is big enough to fit a large head. He can either be used as a Halloween mask or as a prop head .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks quite ghoulish


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great. What did you use to make him?


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks! He is made out of latex and painted with FW inks.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Good job. Looks ghostly!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank You everyone for the compliments! I probably won't start his build until after Christmas. Should be tons of fun!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Once again great work. You have definately got a nack for sculpting cool characters.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

kprimm said:


> Once again great work. You have definately got a nack for sculpting cool characters.


thank you very much


----------

